# Lil help please??



## powerplanter (Nov 13, 2014)

Is this simply over watering?  I was being real careful not to since I just lost 7 for the same thing. 

View attachment WIN_20141113_231425.jpg


View attachment WIN_20141113_231331.jpg


View attachment WIN_20141113_231428.jpg


----------



## Locked (Nov 14, 2014)

No they don't look droopy.   Looks like a deficiency. Not sure what though.


----------



## justafarmer (Nov 14, 2014)

too close to the light?


cheers


----------



## Lesso (Nov 14, 2014)

Soil might be too hot for plants that young...looks like nute lockout to me. What are you growing in? What are you feeding themm


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 14, 2014)

It's either bleaching or overfeeding imo.

What kind of light are they under? How far away is your light source?

What have ya been feeding them and how much?

Is the soil prenuted?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 14, 2014)

What kind of soil are they in? I see multiple issues and that is usually a sign of either pH being way off or nutrient lockout from being unbalanced somehow, either pH or too much of something.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 14, 2014)

I also think it looks like nute burn--the burned tips.  However I also think there are other issues going on.  But we do need way more info, like AM said.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 14, 2014)

Sorry about that.  I thought I had put all of that down.  I have them (the seedlings) in fflw all except one which is in ffof, but that was a mistake, so I think that one is def. nute burn.  I'm not feeding them any thing yet.  They are under 96x3w LED's.  I have the light about 10 to 12 inches from the tops.  My space is 3x3.  I'm going to raise the light a little right now as I thought it might be too close.  This same thing happened to all of my seedlings.  I have three that have made it so far but they are growing very slowly.  Could it be root rot?  I'm puzzled.  Thanks for the help guys.     The healthy slow growing plants are in ffof and 3 gal. bags.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 14, 2014)

I believe your light is way too close. Everything I have read about L.E.D.s says 18 to 24 inches above the canopy.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 14, 2014)

I think AM is right, that might be led burn... I haven't seen it first hand, but i have heard it bleaches and the white stays forever... We need PJ to check in and see.

Good luck PP, maybe pm PJ and and see his thoughts about the led.   That sentence had way too many P's in it.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 14, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I think AM is right, that might be led burn... I haven't seen it first hand, but i have heard it bleaches and the white stays forever... We need PJ to check in and see.
> 
> Good luck PP, maybe pm PJ and and see his thoughts about the led. That sentence had way too many P's in it.





 lol  You crack me up Rose...


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 14, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> I believe your light is way too close. Everything I have read about L.E.D.s says 18 to 24 inches above the canopy.




 I had been reading the same thing AM.  I moved it up several inches.  Maybe a few more would be in order.  I wonder if I burnt the others up as well??  I thought I had drown them.  My son got some much better pics with his cell phone.  I'll try to get those on here as well.  Thanks for all the help Peoples...


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 14, 2014)

So best I can tell is there are a few things going on. LED's if your food is out of whack can burn a plant in 24 hrs if the light is too close.

The reason I suggest keeping the light so high in veg normally is because if it is full spectrum, or bloom light it contains lots of reds and the PAR those put off at the early stages of life is a little harsh.

In this case however I am guessing the light has only been used in the veg state, so 12" to 16" is not unheard of and not that bad "If" the food is dialed in perfectly.

I am unsure of the nutrient level in the soil you use if any. I'm kind of taking a stab in the dark, but it looks like the plants were being starved, they lost the pigment at the top of the plant from that, and the light took care of the rest of the damage.

I'd put the light up at 2 to 3 feet and use some sort of mild food at seedling strength. It may be a little late, but worth the try if you have the time.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for stopping in PJ.  I haven't been feeding them anything so that could be it.  After the first couple of leaves come out everything else is yellow.  The Fox Farm Light Warrior has some nutes but its supposed to be good for seedlings.  I'll try feeding them something and raise the light.  Thanks again..


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 15, 2014)

No problem brother, and I hope it all works out for ya. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 15, 2014)

I have no experience with Light Warrior, other than reading about it, and it should have had the proper amount of yummy stuff inside it for your young ones. Also, the soil seems to visually look dry actually...just thought I'd throw that out there. 

Normally, I would say: PH / Nute Lockup / "Hungry" / Light bleaching....in that order lol! I have 0 experience with LED though. 

Good luck sir! :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2014)

Can you put those babies in some happy frog PP?

Thanks PJ.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all the help.  I'm going to get my son to take some more pics. for an update.  He doesn't get off work till nine.  I don't have the money right now Rose.  I had some stuff that a buddy of mine gave me.  He works at the Hydro store.  I added a little of that to the soil and watered them real well with bottled water.  Could it be the water.  The water in this area is notorious for being real hard.  Most people have water softeners.  I was thinking I had overwatered them before so I was trying not to do it again and may have let them dry out a little to much.  Thanks again everyone, Pink/Green MOJO to all of you.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 15, 2014)

When did you use bottled water and how much have you used? I believe bottled water is exactly 0 ppm with no trace elements of anything, so you may want to supplement with some Cal-Mag added in to your bottled water? 

(Disclaimer, I'm a noob... kinda. lol)


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 15, 2014)

I'll take all the help I can get Dr. GF.  I usually water with tap water, but this last time I just used bottled water, just in case.  I think the light was too close was the problem.  I'm going to get some pics. later, but I think I see some green coming back into the leaves.  Thanks for the help DGF...


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 15, 2014)

Just a little update. 

View attachment WIN_20141115_232402.jpg


View attachment WIN_20141115_232359.jpg


View attachment WIN_20141115_232355.jpg


View attachment WIN_20141115_232343.jpg


View attachment WIN_20141115_232242.jpg


View attachment WIN_20141115_232243.jpg


View attachment WIN_20141115_232239.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 20, 2014)

Looks like they are starting to grow out of the bleaching. How far did ya end up raising the L.E.D.?


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 20, 2014)

I raised it up to about 20 inches more or less.  I'm going to take some more pics. later today and do a comparison.  They seem to be looking better, but the growth is very slow right now.  I also turned on the bloom switch.  I don't know if that will help or not.  Can't hurt I don't think.  Thanks for checking in AM.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2014)

Hey PP, do you have the same light as me? If so, just use the veg light for vegging and both for blooming. Some plants see that red spectrum and try to flower... we don't want children flowering... Greenest of mojo to you.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks Rose, I was thinking about that at the doctors office.  I had plenty of time to think since it was a good hour past my appointment time.  Here are some pics.  I'm not sure if they look any better.  To me they look awful.  But I think there is some green coming back in the smaller leaves on a couple of them.  We'll see...  I did feed the bigger ones and may have burnt the biggest one a little.  Other than that, things are just peachy.   lol   

View attachment WIN_20141120_180037.jpg


View attachment WIN_20141120_180249.jpg


View attachment WIN_20141120_180051.jpg


View attachment WIN_20141120_180252.jpg


View attachment WIN_20141120_180256.jpg


View attachment WIN_20141120_180300.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2014)

Looks like they are slowly pulling out of this whatever it was.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 20, 2014)

I am doing such a horrible job with these.  I think now it must have been the light was to close.  That and me being afraid of over watering probably ended up under watering.  Not sure these will pull through.  They are not looking good.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 21, 2014)

Keep at it, MJ is very determined plant to grow. It will surprise you with its endurance and ability to come back from being damaged. I have had some in pretty sad shape to come back and finish well. So don't give up on them. Green grow mojo


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 21, 2014)

water till it runs out the bottom of the pot and let dry till the soil feels dry when you stick your finger in the dirt.  I think they might be ok.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for the words of encouragement guys.  They do seem to be coming back slowly Hushpuppy.  A little more green everyday.  I did exactly that Rose.  They look quite refreshed.  The Nurse Larry and one of the Bourbon Street are looking like they will pull through, it's going to take some time though.  Thanks for the help guys.  Rose, if you want to, you can move this to the grow journal area and I'll just make it a how not to start with LED's.  lol  We'll see what happens, hopefully I'll get some decent smoke out of this along with some learning experience.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 21, 2014)

This is now a great grow journal. People will learn from this. green baby mojo.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 21, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> This is now a great grow journal. People will learn from this. green baby mojo.



I sure have!! lol  /thanks for the mojo Rose....


----------



## Lesso (Nov 22, 2014)

powerplanter said:


> I am doing such a horrible job with these.  I think now it must have been the light was to close.  That and me being afraid of over watering probably ended up under watering.  Not sure these will pull through.  They are not looking good.


Light stress goes away within a couple of days after moving up or dimming the light.  I still think you had nute lock out.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 24, 2014)

Ok, so the light is 20 incches off of the big plant.  Is it still burning her or is it something else?  Kinda looks like she's getting burnt to me but I don't know for sure.  PJAAAAAAAAA!!!  lol  What do you guys think??? 

View attachment WIN_20141124_161244.jpg


View attachment WIN_20141124_161247.jpg


View attachment WIN_20141124_161038.jpg


View attachment WIN_20141124_161036.jpg


View attachment WIN_20141124_161034.jpg


View attachment WIN_20141124_161031.jpg


View attachment WIN_20141124_161018.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 24, 2014)

What is in the solo cups soil wise?


----------



## Lesso (Nov 24, 2014)

Lesso said:


> Light stress goes away within a couple of days after moving up or dimming the light.  I still think you had nute lock out.



I realize that you dont know me and you have no idea if i know what im talking about or not. So im not really offended if you ignore this advice for the third time.  You dont have light stress. You have several problems related to your roots being stressed.  I have seen this before and have gotten out of it with a healthy plant. Flush and transplant....that is NOT light stress.  I know light stress.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 24, 2014)

Do you know led lights?

PP, I think you and I both got a bad batch of seed starter mix.. It was fox farm light warrior, right? Mine sucked. It was rock hard and had to use a hose to get it wet enough, remember? Well, my clones are horrible in it. I say don't use that anymore. I don't know why it is so bad. I never have trouble like I have had in this stuff.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes... i have used leds. I actually light stressed my plants the first time using them because i had bad info about how far away the lights should be.  The light stress presented in exactly the same way as hid...bleached tops that recovered almost immediately after backing off the light.  I could be wrong, but i have had exactly the same problem as the op's plants...when i flushed and transplanted into different soil they made a full recovery.  Im no expert here either but i have had both issues, and can recognize them fairly easily.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 24, 2014)

I have not witnessed this, but have "heard" the the bleaching from led never goes away.

I question PP flushing, as I don' think he has been in anything with nutes yet until now.

They will come out of it... I just know it. I think he just now went into FFOF.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm sorry Lesso,  I'm not ignoring you.  I did just put them in FFOF a couple days ago.  I backed the light off a couple more inches this morning.  It looks exactly like it did when the lights were too close.  Rosebud, the little ones are still in the Light Warrior.  They are looking better everyday, which is why I haven't done anything with them.  The Nurse Larry and one of the Bourbon Street are doing the best of those.  Pic. number 5 is the NL and 6 is the **.  Lesso, I think your right about the root stress because their not growing like they should.   Hopefully the new soil  will get them going.   Thanks guys for all the help.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 24, 2014)

powerplanter said:


> I'm sorry Lesso,  I'm not ignoring you.  I did just put them in FFOF a couple days ago.  I backed the light off a couple more inches this morning.  It looks exactly like it did when the lights were too close.  Rosebud, the little ones are still in the Light Warrior.  They are looking better everyday, which is why I haven't done anything with them.  The Nurse Larry and one of the Bourbon Street are doing the best of those.  Pic. number 5 is the NL and 6 is the **.  Lesso, I think your right about the root stress because their not growing like they should.   Hopefully the new soil  will get them going.   Thanks guys for all the help.



No need to apologize, mate. I just want your plants to be happy.  When this happened to me it took about 2 weeks to start seeing green growth on top again.  Now that i look back, one plant never grew as i think its roots never healed. Hit them with a light foliar spray...kelp is good i hear but i use a very light epsom salt solution...1 tbs per liter.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 24, 2014)

Sorry Lesso, but he just put them in ffof. that is hot enough for just starting out in my opinion.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 25, 2014)

Maybe so. Either way its the same solution. Grow them out as they prob will pull through.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 25, 2014)

I was wondering Rose, do you feed your plants in veg.  I have some stuff, but I don't want to burn them up.  Thanks Lesso, they do seem to be doing better.  A couple of them are just now showing a little growth.  The big one is doing well just a little bleached out.  I think I'm finally getting the light where it needs to be.  Thanks for the help guys.  Really appreciate it...


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 25, 2014)

I wouldn't feed them anything since they just went into ffof. When you flip to flower you can use food or teas, but I would just water well, dry, do it again. Pinch um if you want to when they get bigger, take clones,,, the sky is the limit PP.


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 9, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I wouldn't feed them anything since they just went into ffof. When you flip to flower you can use food or teas, but I would just water well, dry, do it again. Pinch um if you want to when they get bigger, take clones,,, the sky is the limit PP.



I missed this post and fed them a little.  Thanks anyway Rosebud.  I think they got a little too much but should be ok...The little ones that were left in the light warrior soil started to die again so I transplanted them just recently. 

View attachment WIN_20141209_151255.jpg


View attachment WIN_20141209_151259.jpg


View attachment WIN_20141209_151303.jpg


View attachment WIN_20141209_151310.jpg


View attachment WIN_20141209_151312.jpg


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 9, 2014)

The first pic. is a Gravedigger, the second and third are either Gravedigger or Bourbon st.  I forgot to mark them when I transplanted them.  lol  The fourth are Bourbon st. (small one on the left) and Nurse Larry (small one top left).  I was freaking out a little their at first and I want to thank you all for your help.  It will be interesting to see what comes out of this mess... lol


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 9, 2014)

Be patient brother They are rebounding already

Thanks for the update!


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 19, 2015)

So I'm still having issues.  These new girls were put in soil on the first of jan.  Started out doing great like all the others, then start getting yellow veins.  The soil is fox farm ocean forrest.  I'm using bottled water and the light (led 96x3w)  is 3 plus feet above the plants.  Are they hungry or getting nute burn?  I started bottled water because I thought the tap water might be causing a nute lockout.  Should I add some lime? 

View attachment WIN_20150119_144458.jpg


View attachment WIN_20150119_144500.jpg


View attachment WIN_20150119_144451.jpg


View attachment WIN_20150119_144454.jpg


View attachment WIN_20150119_144336.jpg


View attachment WIN_20150119_144330.jpg


View attachment WIN_20150119_144328.jpg


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 19, 2015)

The first pic is a nurse larry, then NL on the right and a bourbon st. on the left.  3rd pic is a grave digger with some funky leaves.  4th pic is GD on the right and left.  5th is a GD that was planted in October, and the four new ones.  6 and 7 are group shots of the four new ones.  I planted the new ones because I thought the water was the culprit.  I have only been using bottled water since.


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks like a possible ph problem to me.  I don't have any experience with that soil.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 19, 2015)

I have no idea...this is so weird. your in FFOF now but was sown in seed starter right? Then transplanted into ffof.   I have never seen this before in that soil. There should be no ph issue, but maybe there is.   I am baffled PP, hopefully someone else will help.

HELP


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 19, 2015)

The four new seedlings were sown in the Ocean Forest because I was thinking the Light Warrior was bad, so now everything is in Ocean Forest.  Since I was still having the same issues, I changed from tap water to bottled water.  The four seedlings have had nothing but bottled water.  I can't see how I would have a ph issue but it sure looks like it.  I'm baffled as well Rose.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 19, 2015)

FFof is a little to hot to start seedlings in. Is it just the seedlings affected?


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2015)

Are you ph'n your water to 6.3-6.8?  If the soil is feeding them than your PH matters unless you are 100 percent Organic with a healthy micro herd.   I have a feeling this is the problem.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 19, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> FFof is a little to hot to start seedlings in. Is it just the seedlings affected?




They all stopped growing Rose.  Which is why I started the four new ones.  The others that I had sown in Oct. would start to look good and then go back to yellow.  It looked like they were starving, and the only thing I could think was the water must be doing it.  So I started the four new ones in Ocean Forest and have watered with nothing but bottled water.  It might be the soil is too hot.  I guess I'll have to wait and see.  I let the others dry out and started to give them bottled water as well.  Nute burn I can handle, I was freaking out a little when I saw the yellow starting in the veins.  I will probably get some lime anyway, just in case...


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't have a ph meter Hammy.  The FFOF is supposed to be all organic so I shouldn't need to ph, at least I didn't think I needed too, but I was thinking that might be the problem.  Causing a nute lock out.


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2015)

powerplanter said:


> I don't have a ph meter Hammy.  The FFOF is supposed to be all organic so I shouldn't need to ph, at least I didn't think I needed too, but I was thinking that might be the problem.  Causing a nute lock out.



Does it also have a Micro herd already in the soil?  They are the ones that do the work and break down the nutrients and let the plant feed.  I am not Organic but I thought Organic grows inoculate their soils with microbes.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 19, 2015)

Its very odd that this keeps happening to you. Did you ever try a foliar spray?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes Hamster there are beneficials in ffof. We add them in tea later too. I have never had to ph with that soil and i have used it or used it as a base soil for over 5 years and have never seen this. 

Next time you water, water really deep until it runs out the bottom and takes it back up.. 

Tell me what color the run off water is please.  Do you have Happy Frog?


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 19, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Does it also have a Micro herd already in the soil?  They are the ones that do the work and break down the nutrients and let the plant feed.  I am not Organic but I thought Organic grows inoculate their soils with microbes.



Yea Hammy, its supposed to have all that good stuff in it.  I didn't think it was so hot it would burn them this bad, if thats the problem.  Which could be the case this time.  Operator malfunction....:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 19, 2015)

Lesso said:


> Its very odd that this keeps happening to you. Did you ever try a foliar spray?



Hey Lesso, earlier I was reading back to see what everyone had suggested.  I haven't used a foliar spray but was looking into that.  I think you said you used epsom salt?  I'm gonna check into that.  See if I have some.   :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 19, 2015)

They don't need nutes.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 19, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Yes Hamster there are beneficials in ffof. We add them in tea later too. I have never had to ph with that soil and i have used it or used it as a base soil for over 5 years and have never seen this.
> 
> Next time you water, water really deep until it runs out the bottom and takes it back up..
> 
> Tell me what color the run off water is please.  Do you have Happy Frog?



Hi Rose,  I watered them yesterday when I noticed the yellowing.  The run off was clear.  I don't have Happy Frog but am getting some Wednesday.  lol  :vap_smiley:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 19, 2015)

Can you go stick a pencil in all the way to the bottom of the pot for me? In about two or three places? Not too close to the stalk, but not at the edge either, in the middle.

I guess I just told you to go stick it....


----------



## Kraven (Jan 19, 2015)

powerplanter said:


> Hi Rose,  I watered them yesterday when I noticed the yellowing.  The run off was clear.  I don't have Happy Frog but am getting some Wednesday.  lol  :vap_smiley:


Just my two cents here but I'm real familiar w/ FFOF, and I only gave nutes (AN Sensi Grow A&B) in the last week of a 4 week veg cycle, and I grow monsters. I'm wondering since you used bottled drink water that your having issues with micro elements, possibly manganese. I'm not an expert, stick with it, we are all here to help...hopefully I have gave you some idea's to further consider.







http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 19, 2015)

I can and I did Rose...Is that for aeration.  I had thought of that before but didn't want to hurt the roots.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 19, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Just my two cents here but I'm real familiar w/ FFOF, and I only gave nutes (AN Sensi Grow A&B) in the last week of a 4 week veg cycle, and I grow monsters. I'm wondering since you used bottled drink water that your having issues with micro elements, possibly manganese. I'm not an expert, stick with it, we are all here to help...hopefully I have gave you some idea's to further consider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Kravenhead, the tap water in this area is notorious for being extremely hard.  Thats the only thing I can think that would be doing this other than the soil.  I do think this time it was my fault for sowing them in such a hot soil.  They don't seem to be turning as white as before.  Thanks again for the help.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm going with PH . You said you don't have a PH meter do you have strips or drips. Do you check the water before you pour it on? 
I have seen drinking water as high as 10 PH coming from a RO system for drinking water.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 20, 2015)

No, I don't have any thing like that Stank.  I'm thinking of getting a ph meter, but I wouldn't drink the water around here either.  lol  I'm sure thats what it was with my first plants, a ph problem.  With these four new babies, I have only given them bottled water.  Since the symptoms look the same I think I just freaked out a little on these.  I'm pretty sure these have nute burn from the soil being too hot.  They haven't gotten any worse for the last 24 hours and are still growing.  I'm gonna put these in something a little better for the young ones and see if I can get the ph prob. under control.  Thanks for stopping in Stank, I appreciate the help.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 25, 2015)

You gotta check PH bro . Grab the drops at least but growing without from the start is not a good idea. Positive vibes bro.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm gonna get a meter soon.  I'll just use distilled water until then.  Thanks for the vibes brother...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2015)

How's it going PP?


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey Rose, It's going good so far.  I know I asked you this before, but how tall are your plants when you flip them.  At one month mine are about six to eight inches tall.  I'm thinking of letting them go an extra week, but you know I need to harvest as soon as possible.  I'll see if I can get some pics. up later.  How are you doing today?  Leprechaun stopped making these beans, so I've been trying to find some info on them.  They're starting to give off a little bit of a skunky smell.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 28, 2015)

Just have a look at tangieDank grow log. He vegged for 2 months now he has a jungle.
Most strains double in size in bloom.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2015)

I am growing short plants with the new LED's. They only have about 12 inches of penetration..so anything below that will be popcorn and needs to be removed before you flip.  I used to grow trees under hps, now I grow shrubs.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 28, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Just have a look at tangieDank grow log. He vegged for 2 months now he has a jungle.
> Most strains double in size in bloom.



I'm gonna go do that right now.  Thanks for the info Stank.   :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 28, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I am growing short plants with the new LED's. They only have about 12 inches of penetration..so anything below that will be popcorn and needs to be removed before you flip.  I used to grow trees under hps, now I grow shrubs.



I thought you said something about flipping them a little earlier.  Thanks for the help Rose....


----------



## Kraven (Jan 29, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I am growing short plants with the new LED's. They only have about 12 inches of penetration..so anything below that will be popcorn and needs to be removed before you flip.  I used to grow trees under hps, now I grow shrubs.



Rose , how you like the LED's? I'm still under 400W H.I.D.  MH/HPS. I am at some time considering LED's but I think it's going to be awhile still before I give HID lighting.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 29, 2015)

I like them but there is the learning curve I was just telling PP. The reason I really like them are not about the growth..they are quiet. I love quiet. There is no heat from those ballasts...those loud ballasts. That heat was a big deal for me growing in the desert. They are much cooler then my 1000 W was.  They seem to "feed" the plant. Meaning the plant doesn't need as much food as under HPS.  I don't have mine dialed in yet.. I am starting a new grow pretty soon.  Hope that answers your questions Kravenhead.


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 25, 2015)

High everyone...lol   Its been a while since my last update.  I have had so many males its not even funny.  I got two girls, but the Nurse Larry isn't doing well.  At this point Im just trying to get this one done so I can start a new grow.  This one is a Gravedigger, no smells at all, but lots of trichs.  I didn't veg her long enough so I wont get much off of her but I have learned a lot the last few months. 

View attachment WIN_20150324_142207.jpg


View attachment WIN_20150324_142216.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 25, 2015)

looking good powerp.......... 

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2015)

PP welcome home.


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 25, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> looking good powerp..........
> 
> :48:



Thanks 13...She's got about 3 more weeks or so.  I can't wait to smoke her.  :bong:


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 25, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> PP welcome home.



Thanks Rose It's good to be back, this place always makes me feel better....


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 25, 2015)

You can see my poor little Nurse Larry.  I was trying to keep her alive and reveg. but she's not doing well.  Flowered too early I think...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2015)

There will always be more seeds PP. Please don't let that give you angst.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 13, 2015)

OK friends, can anyone say "HERMIE" ???


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2015)

No, i can't say that word.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 13, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> No, i can't say that word.



lol  I hate that word.  I kinda fig. it was gonna happen though.   How you doin Rosebud?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2015)

I am doing well I think PP. I have been wondering where you are. Sounds like you have your hands full. It is hard with your wife worrying about her mom.. Hang in there.

I am looking forward to summer and another outdoor grow. They are messing with the medical here in this state so i don't know how long i will be able to do 15 plants. This will probably be the last year...we will see.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 14, 2015)

I can't believe, with all that has happened with MJ, we still can't just grow what we need...My wife is real worried cause her Father died when she was young, so stressed over that and trying to figure out what's up with me being sick.  We're doing ok though.  Such is life.  I just put 4 nurse larry's in the dirt and was wondering about how long they flower for?  It seems about 10 weeks or so according to your group thread.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2015)

I try to take Nurse Larry with amber as she is good medicine and not an uppy high.
We gotta get you well PP.
Take lemon water warm in the morning with a dash of cayenne in it.. Try it. a half of lemon. Organic if you can.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 14, 2015)

I will try that Rose.  I go to a new Doc. tomorrow, so maybe we'll get it figured out.  I've been drinking more water and Gatorade and less soda, and lost some weight.  Trying to eat better.  That alone has made me feel better.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## powerplanter (May 1, 2015)

Hopefully these pics. will look better.  The last ones didn't do this weed justice.  Above average smoke for sure.  LSC has some good genetics.     

View attachment 20150416_204924.jpg


View attachment 20150416_204914.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 1, 2015)

Nice PP, happy for you.


----------



## powerplanter (May 2, 2015)

Thanks Rose.  I have 7 seedlings going that I'll be starting a journal on soon.  See if I can't get this right this time.


----------

